# Diabetes doesn't stop you doing anything!



## Surrey Sam (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi there.
 I've had type 1 for the past 29 years but my daughter, who is 11, was diagnosed last year- she's just about to go skiing with her dad(we are divorced) and I've spent the morning making charts and lists... and that's how I found this site. I'm worried to death about this trip but I want her to follow my philosophy and that is.... 'Diabetes doesn't stop you doing anything!' She's the most gorgeous girl who is always happy, smilely and loving. She also has autism and learning difficulties which makes life quite challenging for her. I'd better get on with these charts.


----------



## macast (Feb 18, 2011)

hi Sam.... welcome to the forum   good luck with the charts


----------



## Northerner (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi Sam, welcome to the forum  A great philosophy! If there is any way we can help, please let us know, we have a lot of widely-travelled people who can give you any tips you might need on that, plus a lot of very experienced people with diabetes that will be happy to share experiences with you. 

I look forward to hearing more from you


----------



## mcdonagh47 (Feb 18, 2011)

Surrey Sam said:


> Hi there.
> . 'Diabetes doesn't stop you doing anything!' .



...well, it stops you being an airline pilot or a fire person ...and that's just for starters !


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Feb 18, 2011)

Welcome to the site, you have the right attitude and passing it onto your daughter  is the best thing you can do................

I have never thought of it as a burden, even from day one, that was due to my bro having it pretty much all his childhood.........


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Feb 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. Hope you daughter has a good time.


----------



## Surrey Sam (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks so much for the reply. If she were travelling and skiing with me it would be easy- it's the difficulty of her being with a non resident parent who has limited experience of diabetes. When she was sledging in the snow we had before Christmas she was burning 40 gms of carbs in about half an hour. We were both quite excited by how much hot chocolate with marshallows on top we can consume in the snow!!! I would love to hear from any type 1 skiers please!


----------



## Surrey Sam (Feb 18, 2011)

I can manage quite happily without the things on the can't list- most of which I'd be too scared to do anyway... although I am frustrated that I can't drive the school minibus.


----------



## Surrey Sam (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks Northerner- sorry my reply about skiing was directed to you but I'm still finding my way around this site!


----------



## Northerner (Feb 18, 2011)

mcdonagh47 said:


> ...well, it stops you being an airline pilot or a fire person ...and that's just for starters !



It might do in law (here), but it doesn't deny you the ability to perform those roles.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 18, 2011)

Surrey Sam said:


> Thanks Northerner- sorry my reply about skiing was directed to you but I'm still finding my way around this site!



Sam, I'm sorry, I totally misread your post!  I'd suggest posting your question in the Parents section, and also - somewhere that I'm sure you'd find someone who has 'been there, done that' - try the Children with Diabetes website : http://www.childrenwithdiabetesuk.org/

They don't have a forum, but operate an email list. I'm sure if you ask on there you'll get a quick response. 

Sorry for my earlier mistake!


----------



## Fandange (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi Sam,

welcome to the forum! I hope the ski trip goes well for both father and daughter. It sounds like a great opportunity for the two of them to learn together and have some fun!!


----------



## Surrey Sam (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks so much -will do.


----------



## Copepod (Feb 18, 2011)

*skiing with type 1 diabetes*

I can't comment on downhill skiing, which is what I assume your daughter is going to do?, but have done a fair bit of nordic skiing over the years.

The key issues, which you've probably already realised are energy expenditure / reduced insulin requirements; and cold temperature. I generally reduce my insulin doses, both basal and boluses, before, during and after skiing, often completely omitting midday bolus - obviously you'll have to discuss your daughter's doses with her team. 
Blood glucose meters may stop working below a certain temperature, so need to be kept in inside pockets, close to the body. Warm gloves are essential anyway, but cold fingers won't give blood for testing. 
Another, perhaps less realised issue, is that some foods become very difficult, if not impossible, to eat when they get very cold - avoid chewy sweets, caramel filled chocolate etc. Even muesli bars can become brittle. 

There's an informal group of people, mainly adults, with diabetes at http://www.diabetic.friendsinhighplaces.org/ - subscribe at bottom left of page. No limits on mountain activities with diabetes, but it has completely screwed up my careers as a marine biologist / SCUBA diving instructor and Territorial Army Nursing Officer - only fair to be honest about restrictions.


----------



## Surrey Sam (Feb 18, 2011)

Thank you so much for those tips. I have hotties for the meter- even in the UK last Dec. they stopped working... but I hadn't thought about the snacks getting cold and hard. Thank you


----------



## donnarob (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi Sam, 

Welcome to the forum.  You wouldn't be "normal" if you didn't worry about your child.  I do hope father and daughter enjoy their trip and I love your philosophy!

Donna


----------



## Steff (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi Sam and welcome to the forum


----------



## Zuckerkranke (Feb 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, Sam.

After I was first diagnosed, I searched for more information about diabetes type 2 on the Diabetes UK website. I was a little surprised to learn that diabetes is classed as a disability. I had to keep saying to myself, over and over again, "I am disabled."  I've passed that stage now, but it's really how others see me.

The biggest worry for me now, is going on holiday. I know it'll be different to what I was previously used to.


----------



## Robster65 (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi Sam. Welcome. 

Maybe you could devise an informal 'education' course for her dad and her to work through together so they will both know what to do and how to cope.

The book "The Diabetic Athlete" has some good rules of thumb for various activities and gives a guide on how much to lower basal/bolus by, which you can adapt for your daughter.

@Zuckerkranke > If you see yourself as disabled, then others will follow suit. I've never been seen as anything other than Rob, but I happen to inect myself so I can eat normally. The things I can't do are because I choose not to or because I'm rubbish at them 

Rob


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi Sam,
would this book be any help at all? http://www.amazon.co.uk/Carbs-Cals-...3079/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1298140119&sr=1-1
It has great reviews.


----------



## bev (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi Sam,

If you join the list that Northerner mentioned then you will get some help from parents of type 1 children who have been skiing. I would think a short 'care plan' for dad would be a good idea if he isnt used to dealing with diabetes as it is obviously tricky to get right when dealing with such extremes of cold and activity. I hope both daughter and dad have a lovely time and that levels behave themselves.Bev


----------



## Surrey Sam (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks Robster- great advice- I'm doing the London to Brighton in June so I've ordered the book.


----------



## chrismbee (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi Sam and welcome to the forum.


----------



## smile4loubie (Feb 21, 2011)

Hi Sam.

Welcome to the forum, nice to have another Surrey gal on here lol xx


----------

